# t-56 swap



## BLACK-GTO (Aug 26, 2007)

hy I am a new member of the forum and I have some question about the transmission
I have a 69 gto,with a 4 muncie but i want to change the transmission to a better one, not the old 4 gear 1:1 if some one know what change I have to do please help me thanks:confused :confused


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you are interested in a 5spd......you can go with a TKO with this kit: http://www.keislerauto.com/gm/transmissions/chevelle_68-72.asp


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Black,
There is a major debate going on abouth this very subject.
The biggest issue with making this work is the bell housing.
You could get a 5 speed T5 and have no problem. The T56 on the other hand is a different issue because the BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac)engines were different than the Chevy engines, therefore, you can't just pop a T56 on and have it work.
I have heard that there is somebody out the that has done one of these, I think I heard the name Weir mentioned, but can't be sure.
You would almost have to fabricate your own bell housing to make it work. That could definately be done, but it would be a bit $$$$$.
I knew a guy growning up, who dropped a 327 Chevy engine in the back of a Porsche 914, and he had to fabricate a bell housing so he could mount the tranny. He mad it work and it was one cooking little 914 after that!

I think if it was a simple swap, there would be a major demand for it. i know that if i could pop a T56 in my 70, I probably would, that is, if it ware a 4 spd. 
As it were, I could put a 700R4 into my 70 and be singing the sweet tune of overdrive!

Russ


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I dunno. While you'd get a couple of extra cogs, you're stuck with a T-56 which, to me, is a pretty crappy transmission as the shifting action is terrible.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

That may be so, but while he mentioned a T-56, I think he was more generally asking if he could put a more modern manual transmission in. Tremec makes other 6 speeds and such as well... That TKO is from what I hear a good transmission and often reccomended in performance magazines.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You own a GM anything can be done. There is an adaptor plate that you can use a "Chevy" bolt pattern tranny with a BOP config check summit, jegs, and TCI http://www.tciauto.com/Products/Specialty/adapter_kits.asp
Anybody thats been around GM's long enough knows that LOL. But I think you might need a spacer for the flywheel too so that the flywheel can mate up with the tranny. T-56's are modular trannys the bellhousing can be unbolted from the rest so any style engine can be supported. Hell they might make a BOP bellhousing for the T-56, TKO, Richmond(good one) ect. But it would be nice to have a T-56 having "two" overdrives. You don't want a stock T-5 because they cant hold crap for power why you think GM stop using it after the 305ci, 350's where limited to the 700R4 until the T-56 came out.
Also you have to buy the kit for the hydraulic throw out baering and your speedo.


----------

